# Help



## Chetski61 (Oct 27, 2017)

im cold smoking bellies in an offset box with the smoke piped to a cold box. I can’t stop the bellies from sweating, any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm assuming you're in a warm area.  If so the temp in your smoking chamber could be to hot.  If that's the case, try adding a bowl of ice, or a frozen container (pop bottle, whatever) to bring the temp down.
Also drop over to Roll Call and tell us a bit about yourself--makes it easier to help you.
Gary


----------

